# PROVINCIAS: HUARAZ



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

HUARAZ

A pedido de Vane, ya me quite la flojera de poner fotos, espero les guste.
Por ahora pongo estas fotos, ire agregando mas de esta y otras cuidades.


















































Mas Huaraz.... :runaway: Rajen rajen, que fotos estan mejor?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bacan huaraz, sobre todo cuando hay nieve, chevere el thread.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Este thread debe ir a ´'imágenes de las ciudades peruanas'


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cuando estuve en Huaraz me gustó mucho, a pesar de no tener buena arquitectura, la ciudad es apacible y encuentras de todo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buenas fotos !!!! mi ciudad favorita para vivir de los andes peruanos


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Alguien sabe que tan vieja es esta cuidad? Cual es la cuidad mas vieja de Peru?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

ebesnes said:


> Alguien sabe que tan vieja es esta cuidad? Cual es la cuidad mas vieja de Peru?



la ciudad mas antigua del Perú es Santiago de Piura, fundado por los conquistadores españoles en el año 1532.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Algo que me molesta de algunas cudades del interior es que no tienen un circuito turistico bueno dentro de la misma ciudad. Huaraz tiene zonas bonitas pero son casas nomas, no hay un parque o plaza que realmente valga la pena, nunca se van a poner manos a la obra en mejorar la ciudad y eso que el municipio debe ganar bien porque a esa zona va buena cantidad de turistas. Ni modo , que viva el perú


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

pacolam said:


> la ciudad mas antigua del Perú es *Santiago de Piura*, fundado por los conquistadores españoles en el año 1532.


Pacolam, no es Santiago de Piura,si no San Miguel de Piura komo tu mismo lo dices fue fundada en 1532.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Totalmente de acuerdo, todas son pintorescas pero sin infraestructura mejorada y calidad para ofrecer al comùn turista interno. Aùn asì yo que conozco, me parece que el clima es mostro y la gente muy reservada, para caminar y mirar paisajes ya que te proporciona mucha paz


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente ebesness y buena la estratègia de nombrar a la moderadora en tu primer post, asì nadie raja de tus fotos jajajajajajajaajajajaja.

Sigue poniendo tu material que se es extenso


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

jajajaja....la verdad que queria saber que es lo que piensan de las fotos. Por eso puse "rajen rajen" pero si me animaste ayer a poner las fotos.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

*CUZCO*

No voy a poner solo lo bonito. Desde las afueras hasta el centro. Las fotos que salen de costado no se como hacer que salgan paradas, sorry.
Ahora si, cual es la foto que mas les gusto?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=6898918#post6898918


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!! ESTAS FOTOS MERECEN OTRO THREAD LO SIENTE PERO ME ATREVO (CON TU CONSENTIMIENTO PUES!!)


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> Pacolam, no es Santiago de Piura,si no San Miguel de Piura komo tu mismo lo dices fue fundada en 1532.



uyyyyyy cerca... cerca.... :bash:


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Que lindo mi Huaraz!....aunque no le favorecen muchas de las fotos, en vivo es muchisisisisimo más bonito


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Un favor, quiero hacer un thread pero nosé como subir las fotos,porfa alguien que me explique


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Increíble como la ciudad se ha recuperado desde que fue casi totalmente destruída en el terremoto de 1970.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

foto foto si no le molesta al creador del tema .. aca pongo unas


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

se ve bonito el pueblito , una pregunta ahi fue donde hubo un huaico o me estoy equivocando !!!! o fue x otra parte *-)


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Chano te refieres al aluvión como consecuencia del terremoto, este ocurrió en Yungay un pueblo cerca a Huaraz, Yungay fue sepultado , luego este se reubicó al lado del pueblo antiguo......Huaraz porsupuesto también fue afectada por el terremoto que derrumbó la mayoría de las casas....fue el peor desastre natural que tubo el Perú


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, durante el terremoto del 70 cayó un gran alud desde el huascarán que desapareció la ciudad de yungay, que pena, la ciudad era bonita, Huaraz también fue practicamente destruida, es por ello que en esta ciudad no hay construcciones antiguas, todas son de material noble.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

El sismo ocurrió como a las 3:15 de la tarde de un día domingo (31 mayo 1970), con su epicentro en el Pacífico a unos 30 kms. de las costas de Casma, duró unos 45 segundos, y se registró en un 7.5 en la escala de Richter. Instantáneamente, Huaraz y muchos pueblos (Chimbote, Carhuaz, Recuay) mayormente de construcciones de adobe fueron destruídos, y a los pocos minutos el terremoto provocó un alud del lado noroccidental del Huascarán que destruyó casi en su totalidad al pueblo de Yungay. En total, murieron alrededor de unas 70 mil personas.

Alucinen con estas fotos de Yungay.

Antes










Después


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

muy bonitas las fotos de huaraz, los paisajes muy dignos de ser visitados.

saludos


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*La muy bucólica Huaraz*

A mi me gustó mucho cuando estuve allí....en 1980 !!!!!... y la encuentro idéntica en éstas fotos...salvo su plaza central... Se respira un ambiente muy apacible,sus alrededores son hermosos,realmente pasé dias muy agradables.. La ciudad es sencillita,no tiene nada llamativo,pero es muy apacible.
Dodi


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, Ebesnes, y además, inéditas. 
Gatonegro: impresionante tu foto sobre el alud. Pobre gente.


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

gracais x la informacion Marvey21 , asu no sabia q habia sido tan grande pense q solo fue un terremoto y un huaico pero esas fotos se ve q fue algo muy grande :eek2:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La foto del alud está impresionante.,


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Ese terremoto causo muchísimo daño...también es por eso que Chimbote se quedo sin historia...el terremoto destruyó la mayoría de las casas antiguas, etc


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

La casa de mi abuela y la de su hermana fueron las unicas en la cuadra que no se derrumbaron en el terremoto (suerte o buena construccion). Siempre me cuentaban cosas raras que pasaron despues del terremoto. Ahora siempre que hay un temblor no me da miedo, pienso: "si paso la prueba de terremoto, no pasa nada con temblor" Creo que lo unico que sobrevivio el terremoto fue el hotel turista.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Huaraz siempre fué una ciudad bonita, el cataclismo que sufrió en los años 70's destruyo su antiguo encanto serrano que tenia, Yo la conocí muchos años despues, tiene uno de los entornos más lindos de todas las ciudades andinas del Perú. Desgraciadamente deberia haber ahora más q nunca un reglamento más estricto en cuanto al tipo de construccion que se requerie en las diferentes partes del Perú.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Panorámica de la ciudad









Llanganuco










...y windsurf en la bella laguna


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La panoramica se ve bonita, y las otras fotos tambien están buenas.

Una aclaración, Llanganuco no tiene que ver con Huaraz pues está a mas de tres horas, eso ya es parte del callejon de Huaylas, solo lo digo porque en otros threads de Huaraz siempre ponen más fotos del Pastoruri y Llanganuco y no de la ciudad y sus alrededores, osea la gente de otro país puede creer que eso forma parte del entorno de la ciudad y no es así.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

la ciudad de huaraz es una de mis preferidas.
esta foto creo que es de la plaza de armas de carhuaz.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Mucha gente confunde las cosas.

El callejón de Huaylas está formada por las siguientes provincias.

Recuay
Huaraz
Carhuaz
Yungay
Huaylas (caraz)

* Los visitantes, sobre todo los peruanos, pues los extranjeros parece que conocieran mas que nosotros y saben diferenciar las ubicaciones, se confunden mucho y he visto en muchos foros lo mismo.

Huaraz como tal es el punto de llegada de los turistas, de ahi parten los tours hacia otras ciudades y atractivos.

Saludos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

alaa que locos hacer windsurf en llanganuco:nuts:


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

que hermosos paisajes que nos muestran del Callejón de Huaylas y la ciudad de Huaraz.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y vuelvo a repetirlo, esa panorámica me gusta mucho.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Están locas esas tipas! :lol: si una de ellas se cae al lago podría morir, si ese lago es heladaso brrrrrr!


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Si notas el trajesito que traen, es precisamente para prevenir eso que mencionas.


----------

